# Archery Range in Parleys canyon



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

What is the name of the range thats just up from the golf course there on the north side of the road. I understand it is open to the public on fridays and some friends were thinking of checking it out this friday. What time does it open and what is the cost :?: . Also any contact info?? Thanks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Beehive Wasatch Bowhunters (BWB) is the name of the club up there.

They open to the public around 4:00 on Friday night. It's $10 for men and kids and women are free. They serve dinner for around $4 and have a playground for the kids in case they get tired of shooting. They have three 3-D courses set up with multiple targets on each with varied terrain and distances. Bring skeeter juice, hiking boots, and a jacket.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Tex-o-Bob.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Actually this year they open at 2 PM and go til dark. Just an FYI


----------



## MULIES4EVER (Sep 17, 2007)

The club is called the Beehive Wasatch Bowhunters. I am a Life member up there. Great club. The shoot you dont want to miss is the Treasure Mountain shoot. That will be around the first part of August.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

anyone know if the friday night pig shoots are happening this year? it's usually open by now but never know with this covid stuff.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

APD said:


> anyone know if the friday night pig shoots are happening this year? it's usually open by now but never know with this covid stuff.


Found the answer. Closed to public thru may.


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

As an FYI... not the range you were asking about, but Timp Archers range is open above Orem and an outdoor 3-d league is on going. They started shooting 1st week of May. A couple of buddies and myself have joined and will be shooting for the next 10 weeks.


----------



## marcusls (Jul 11, 2020)

is the beehive wasatch bowhunter club still a thing?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes it is but being in SL County the club has chosen to keep it closed this year. 

No pig shoots and no Treasure Mountain this year.


----------

